# clear plastic



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure if this is the site for this post but iam looking for clear plastic for passenger car windows. Iam sure there is some place to buy the stuff but where. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I've seen some where they cut the windows from a CD cover.


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

Pete 

Try TAP plastics, they are one of our sponsors, and they are on this site, under the Buildings 
Forum 

Noel Thomas


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Evergreen Styrene has clear sheet. 

Larry


----------



## timhum (Jan 2, 2008)

If you work in an organization where they love to produce bound powerpoint presentations, from my experience most - its an addiction, then the front cover is usually clear plastic. After use when they are due to be shredded - a free supply!


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. Iam going to give evergreen a call this afternoon and see if i can place a order with them. After looking at tap plastic web site it looked like they do not carry the thin sheets of plastic that i need for the windows in our hartland passeneger care


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

TAP Plastics has 2'x4' sheets of Clear Polycarbonate (LEXAN) in very thin sheets. What thickness do you want? Most people use the .010" or .015 or even the .020. I have them all in stock. If you use clear styrene, make sure you keep it out of the sun. Styrene tends to yellow and fog up fairly quickly. 
Russ Miller


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

The TAP polycarbonate is far superior to clear styrene, IMO. It's much flatter (and thus looks like glass) and much tougher. And like Russ said, it won't yellow from the sun. Styrene is for indoor modelers.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I was going to replace all the plastic in the passenger cars but iam having trouble getting into the cars.


----------

